# focus lost full screen



## maximpie (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello everyone,
The last couple of weeks I have a very ennoying problem with my laptop.
Each time that i watch a movie in full screen the message appears "focus lost to explorer.exe" and full screen is stopped.I have tried several programs , like windows media player (and classic) , BS player , VLC etc.Even youtube movies won't play in full screen.This message appears mostly after a few minutes.The only way to watch the entire movie in full screen is to end explorer.exe in the task manager and then go to my program...

Can someone help me please?

Greetings Maxim


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*. ​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​


----------



## maximpie (Sep 25, 2009)

Here you go :
Thanks in advance for helping!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 17:19:10, on 25/09/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18813)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Taskmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Windows\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\Program Files\Combined Community Codec Pack\MPC\mplayerc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.aldi.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Aanmelden - Help - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.1.1309.15642\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaanotif.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OmniPass] C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\scureapp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PLFSetL] C:\Windows\PLFSetL.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer] "C:\Program Files\HomeCinema\Power2Go\CLMLSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\HomeCinema\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LanguageShortcut] "C:\Program Files\HomeCinema\PowerDVD\Language\Language.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UCam_Menu] "C:\Program Files\HomeCinema\YouCam\MUITransfer\MUIStartMenu.exe" "C:\Program Files\HomeCinema\YouCam" update "Software\CyberLink\YouCam\1.0"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPStart] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchAp] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LaunchAp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotkeyApp] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\HotkeyApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LMgrOSD] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\OSD.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Wbutton] "C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\Wbutton.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [toolbar_eula_launcher] C:\Program Files\GoogleEULA\EULALauncher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxczbmgr.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 1200 Series\lxczbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] "C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RetroExpress] C:\PROGRA~1\RETROS~1\RETROS~1.0\RetroExpress.exe /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mxomssmenu] "C:\Program Files\Maxtor\OneTouch Status\maxmenumgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Mobile-based device management] %windir%\WindowsMobile\wmdSync.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON SX100 Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_FATIEDE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_SB4EC.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xporteren naar Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Verzenden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Verz&enden naar OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Filter: x-sdch - {B1759355-3EEC-4C1E-B0F1-B719FE26E377} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_A8904FB862BD9564.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~2\GOEC62~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON V5 Service4(01) (EPSON_EB_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40ST7.EXE
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(01) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RP7.EXE
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - NOS Microsystems Ltd. - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.7.806.10245 (GoogleDesktopManager-061008-081103) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\Iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: KotNET AutoLogin Service - CuSo4 - C:\Program Files\CuSo4\KotNET AutoLogin 3.0\Be.Cuso4.Kotnet.AutoLogin.Service.exe
O23 - Service: lxcz_device - - C:\Windows\system32\lxczcoms.exe
O23 - Service: Maxtor Service (Maxtor Sync Service) - Seagate Technology LLC - C:\Program Files\Maxtor\Sync\SyncServices.exe
O23 - Service: Nero BackItUp Scheduler 3 - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Nero\Nero8\Nero BackItUp\NBService.exe
O23 - Service: NMIndexingService - Nero AG - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Nero\Lib\NMIndexingService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Softex OmniPass Service (omniserv) - Softex Inc. - C:\Program Files\Softex\OmniPass\OmniServ.exe
O23 - Service: Retrospect Express HD Launcher (RetroExpLauncher) - EMC Corporation - C:\Program Files\Retrospect\Retrospect Express HD 2.0\retrorun.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: WisLMSvc - Wistron Corp. - C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\WisLMSvc.exe

--
End of file - 10071 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try a Clean Boot to narrow it down to a possible software conflict.

Also,

You have too many Startup applications loading with Windows. This can significantly increase your Startup time and affect overall performance.

You should definitely trim down your Startup list.

Click on Start > Run > and type msconfig.

Under the Startup tab, uncheck all unnecessary applications. Use these three websites to help you decide which items to uncheck: 

Startup applications #1

Startup applications #2 _(for this one, you can paste the whole 04 entry)_

Startup applications #3

Simply copy and paste the .exe files you see at the end of your HijackThis log's *04* (Startup) entries one by one. 

_Remember, a lot of applications can be started manually when needed._

Also, your version of Java is outdated. Uninstall it and get the latest version of Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0_16.

You don't need Windows Defender. It's just about useless. Disable it by doing this.

You could also replace Ad-Aware with the free versions (no real-time protection) of Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and SuperAntiSpyware. You won't need them in your Startup list either. Make sure they do not load with Windows with the above procedure. Simply run periodic scans.


----------



## maximpie (Sep 25, 2009)

The problem seems to be solved by minimizing the start up processes.
Anyway , Thanks a lot!!!

Greetings


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------

